# Aib policy for fixing mortgage .tracker taken



## james j (1 Apr 2012)

Hi all
Firstly I would just like to thank the site and all users for their advice and help.I fixed my tracker mortgage for2 years in may 2008 for 2 years this was before aib got rid of trackers the following October.When my mortgage was up they never offered me a tracker rate just standard variable or fixed options.I rang them at the time and asked why I hadn't got option of tracker to which I was told that they now no longer done them and that in my original mortgage contract taken out in 2004 it stated that my mortgage would be fixed for 1 year at 2.7% and then I would have a choice of what is available at the end of this period .this is when I took tracker option .
My case is also different to other treads in that when I fixed my mortgage I was asked by bank worker who was typing into computer what option I would like when fixed period was over to which I stated tracker option which was available at the time.this I am 100% sure of but I don't know if I signed anything which will have this on it(I just can't remember).when  I asked the bank about specifically asking for a tracker after fixed period they tell me that there is no way any one have agreed as it wasn't policy .now also I asked for a copy  of the aggrement when I fixed mortgage to see if I had indeed signed anything they told me that there is no such thing that the only record of me taking up a fixed rate is the hand written letter which I wrote out requesting a fixed rate.Would this be right? I never done anymore and just felt that they were right and I was foolish but I know from reading other stories that I have Been codded  and am looking for direction .


----------

